# Multi-Use Powerhead Used For Sump?



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys,

I got the marineland 1200 multi-use water pup and power head

It has the option to be used as a sump set up but I have no idea what else I'd need to create the sump system.

I wanna try it because itll give me great water quality, but what else do I need?

I see this corner thing in the tank in the picture. what is that lol?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

This site: HERE explains how sumps work, and what the components are. The thing "in the corner" is an overflow box, and inside that are some sort of drain and prob a pump return line.

There are 1000s of ways to set it up, what size tank do you want to setup a sump on, and whats the stand like?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

what I mean by that post is what else would I need. im gonna draw something here.

what I have there is what I was thinking of doing. but like..... does the water in the sump flow over TOP of each divider? I just dont know how to go about doing that. and is there anything im missing? ive never done this before, but I researched it a bit. heres what I am thinking of doing.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

An over the top drain like you have will not work... you will need to by a pre made HOB overflow box, or drill the tank. And a MJ1200 will only push a small amount of water 4' vertically, a magdrive or more substantial pump will be needed.

bubble traps should be siliconed in place, and typically flow over one, and then under another. These will also determine the running level max and min of your sump, so some planning is needed before you cut them.

What size tank is this for? what size sump?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Ægir said:


> An over the top drain like you have will not work... you will need to by a pre made HOB overflow box, or drill the tank. And a MJ1200 will only push a small amount of water 4' vertically, a magdrive or more substantial pump will be needed.
> 
> bubble traps should be siliconed in place, and typically flow over one, and then under another. These will also determine the running level max and min of your sump, so some planning is needed before you cut them.
> 
> What size tank is this for? what size sump?


im going to use a 20 gallon sump for a 60 gallon tank

one third would be suitable for a freshwater tank I know that for sure.

Im just noobie with the process and what im missing. what you said already is helping me understand. and thanks for that site. I know my 20 gallon can fit right underneath my tank snug


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

well then you will need to have the display tank drilled (best option to avoid floods), or get a HOB overflow box... you will also need a pump rated to about 800gph AT 5' of head... most pumps have a chart that shows flow decrease at certain feet of vertical.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Ægir said:


> well then you will need to have the display tank drilled (best option to avoid floods), or get a HOB overflow box... you will also need a pump rated to about 800gph AT 5' of head... most pumps have a chart that shows flow decrease at certain feet of vertical.


could I have two smaller ones?

and yeah Ill buy an HOB overflow box. could I somehow use one of my AC110s?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Its best to not skimp on the overflow box and risk a flood... I would buy one. Yes, you can use two smaller ones.

I hate the overflow boxes that use some sort of lifting pump and or powerhead to keep the siphon... they are a PITA. ones like this are great: here


----------

